# Small Dogs Outdoors...



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't mean living outdoors, I mean being outside.

I have seen so many posts on facebook lately about never letting your toy breed dog outside unleashed-even in a fenced in yard. People proudly post about how their dogs paws never touch the ground, how their dogs are NEVER off leash...

I'm sorry guys but this is just sad.  Our dogs are dogs, they are not toys, they are not dolls and they are not babies. Don't get me wrong, they ARE my babies, they are my children but they are still DOGS. They need to feel the grass on their paws, they need some time to run free. If you have a fenced in yard by all means let them run free in the yard. 

I let my boys run free when we go out to remote areas. Some will disagree with that and that is fine-but it is healthy for them, physically and mentally. If your dog doesn't have a strong recall, then now would be the time to work on it and still know, that no recall is ever 100%. To me this still doesn't mean they should NEVER be off leash, or even worse, NEVER touch the ground! That just seems cruel.

I never see Tucker smile more than when we go out, especially if he has an opportunity to be off leash.

Oh the hawks, oh the coyotes. Listen, as brave as we like to think we are, and as heroic we like to think we would be in the situation-even on a leash your dog can get snatched away from you. People who have lost their toy dogs while the dogs were leashed were not lazy or slow or stupid-when you are caught off guard by a bird of prey swooping down and snatching your pup-bad things can simply happen.

We risk bad things every day. I drive to and from work and risk a car accident, if I get on a plane I risk a plane crash, I could go on and on. I refuse to live in fear and do something as horrible as swear that my dogs paws will never touch the ground. I'm flabbergasted to be quite honest.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Shelly, I agree with you. I have a very large fenced yard and my two LOVE to run and sniff. I only let them run when we are outside with them, and they come when I call them. I have the deck gated so I can contain them as well. I hate this cold we've been having, but this afternoon it may hit 51 and I will let them run.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I like it when Jodi runs and I know he is happy outside playing. 

I do admire the fact that dogs can be trained to come on command. I haven't done it, around here, people let their large dogs run off leash in the woods near me and I don't know those dogs, if they would attack etc. and Jodi would be no match even if they were playing rough and I would be too far back to help the situation. He will run off leash in my yard, or a friends yard with me nearby to hopefully ward off any problems. 
I think one thing to think about is that dogs don't worry about that hawk or coyote they might face, until the moment it happens. But we are aware of possible hazards and predators. I don't want to risk a situation where he may have to face that on his own. 

I do think dogs that don't go outside or play on grass are missing out, I would have them outside myself, dogs should be dogs and enjoy all the outside things (just like we get enjoyment from being outside) but those dogs may still be happy.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I agree. I have a fenced yard and my dogs do go out to run around. Before I let them out I always check the sky for hawks etc. then I always go and supervise them and keep a watch out for birds of prey, we do seem to have quite a few hawks here. It does make me very nervous for them, but would never want to stop the clear enjoyment they get from that. We, and they, have to live life to its fullest. 

I don't let them off leash anywhere else though, if I take them to the beach I take a flexi leash so they can browse.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I let mine fun in a fenced area, they love to play,but I always keep an eye on them, never out alone.. We expand the fence area to let them play more in the summer.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Mindi and Oliver don't really care to run and play outside. They usually just run outside do their business and come back in. But I think it is good for them to get outside and get some sun every once in awhile. We live way back in a subdivision with barely any vehicle traffic. We do have hawks but they usually dont hang out around our house they stay over the fields looking for mice and rabbits. And the coyotes only come out at night. I've only seen them in the cow pastures 3 or 4 miles from the house but I can hear them at night sometimes. I dont fear having them outside with me. If we are cooking out, bon fire, gardening or whatever they come outside with us. They wonder around the yard sniffing and peeing on stuff. When I first got them I worried A LOT. Now that they are bigger I dont really worry so much. Mindi is 7.5 pounds and Oliver is 8. I think red-tails only weigh about 3 pounds and rarely attempt to take prey bigger than 5 pounds. I worry more about them wondering off. Mindi is sneaky and if I dont keep a close eye on her she will wonder off in a blink. If I yell her name, "sit", or make the "Ahhnnt" sound she always stops right in her tracks. Oliver stays with Mindi but sometimes he likes to run. He doesnt pay any attention to any calls. He actually does the opposite of what I want. He thinks its a big game. If I say his name, come here, get inside...he runs off and I chase him in circles. But I kind of play too. I'm not super serious. Once he starts running I kinda chase him around telling him "I'm gonna get you!". I should probably quit playing and teach him to come or sit when called. I have never seen a big dog in our neighborhood. Everyone mostly has chis, jack russels, a few cocker spaniels. We use to have people with a giant mastiff of some kind and another with a pit. I didnt really even let my kids play outside when those dogs were not in their electric fences. Those neighbors both moved a year or two ago.

Anyway, that was my long story. Pretty much, I agree. I let them go out when ever they want, supervised. I know I wouldnt want to be locked inside my whole life...but then again what you dont know, you cant really miss. I don't really judge, to each their own. Oliver had never been outside or touched grass when we got him. It took him a week to walk through it. He did the "high-step" like when a dog wears shoes for the first time.


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

I can't imagine not allowing my girl to be a dog. I do have to work harder on recall (usually I have no problem calling her back, but recently I had couple of scares - including Cashmere chasing pack of wild boars in the forest last Sunday - so lost my trust in her). I don't have a yard, as I live in apartment, so there is a problem with finding safe places, but I'm willing to take this risk. Living inside all the time is no life for a dog. There are ways to ensure that dog won't run away even if the recall isn't perfect - like using long training leash. I feel sorry for a dog when I hear that someone doesn't take the dog on long walks often.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

i respect what you are saying, but I am on a different side of this. Shortly after Luck's liver problems emerged, he came down with a tick borne disease, and I nearly lost him. His immune system can only take so much stress. Before then we did go for long walks, which he loved, but I am very concerned that he will encounter an infectious agent that his body would not be able to fight off. I do take him out and he is very excited about going out on the porch or being carried for a walk. I do wonder if it is unfair, but then I think about house cats. Most people would agree that it is better for a cat to be in the house than outside and certainly they live longer as indoor cats.

I do think that dog need stimulation and work hard coming up with games for him and me to play.

I did have a fenced in yard, which we allowed Luck to run around in and my former dogs loved being outside. But, I took the fence down. I think for a dog with a full immune system going outside and running around is a treat. For me, the risk is too great.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> i respect what you are saying, but I am on a different side of this. Shortly after Luck's liver problems emerged, he came down with a tick borne disease, and I nearly lost him. His immune system can only take so much stress. Before then we did go for long walks, which he loved, but I am very concerned that he will encounter an infectious agent that his body would not be able to fight off. I do take him out and he is very excited about going out on the porch or being carried for a walk. I do wonder if it is unfair, but then I think about house cats. Most people would agree that it is better for a cat to be in the house than outside and certainly they live longer as indoor cats.
> 
> I do think that dog need stimulation and work hard coming up with games for him and me to play.
> 
> I did have a fenced in yard, which we allowed Luck to run around in and my former dogs loved being outside. But, I took the fence down. I think for a dog with a full immune system going outside and running around is a treat. For me, the risk is too great.



Actually my sister's cat Peanut had a similar issue, he had a bad infection as a young cat (an indoor cat) and she had let him walk around on a leash in her yard, they think he picked up something that way. Since that, his immune system was compromised so she eventually did give him some leash time in the yard but was not comfortable about it. She had 2 cats and both enjoyed their time leash time in the yard, she was on a busy street and I don't think cats are even allowed to roam in our home town (but of course alot do).


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> i respect what you are saying, but I am on a different side of this. Shortly after Luck's liver problems emerged, he came down with a tick borne disease, and I nearly lost him. His immune system can only take so much stress. Before then we did go for long walks, which he loved, but I am very concerned that he will encounter an infectious agent that his body would not be able to fight off. I do take him out and he is very excited about going out on the porch or being carried for a walk. I do wonder if it is unfair, but then I think about house cats. Most people would agree that it is better for a cat to be in the house than outside and certainly they live longer as indoor cats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Both Chrissy and Snuggles go out into our fenced in yard. However, since there are spaces that they can get underneath, they are never left off of the leash to run free. So with that in mind, they do not get the chance to run and play since we don't want anything happen to them or get lost.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I always have Pipper on a leash when we are outside because we don't have a fence. My dream is to be able to afford to fence in the yard in the very near future so that he can run around ONLY when we are out there with him. Could never leave him unsupervised or he would eat everything in sight :w00t:. He just loves going for walks in the snow... not with me I hate the cold, but hubby walks him EVERY day. He lays down on his side and squirms around and makes snow angels. He will actually get his whole face buried in snow by wiggling around so much. The funny part is that he does in in the middle of his walk. He will stop on someone's front yard and make the snow angels. Wonder what they think if they happen to be looking out the window. :HistericalSmiley:. I really have to brave the cold one of these days and get a video of him doing this. He loves the outdoors unless it's too hot.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am in a Townhome so no fence - always on a leash. The problem with fences is that the little stinkers always seem to find the opening through which they will fit. So, Tessa will never be off leash outdoors because she is too curious for her own good. That said, I have a 20 foot lead that they run and play on. 

This is one of those topics that depends on the dog and the comfort level of the owner. Some dogs are fine playing in the yard and are in an environment where their owners are unconcerned about wildlife. In my area, coyotes and raccoons are much larger than the toy breeds and are becoming very bold in the daytime, so I would never leave a toy breed dog unattended in a fenced yard. And red tailed Hawks aren't the only birds of prey we haven even in the suburbs. And to Walters point, for some dogs, it just isn't healthy,


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

LOL I agree about dogs trying to find a tiny spot to get out. My little Penny was a devil for trying that. I ended up putting bricks all around the base of the fence to make it impossible. 

Also, it isn't for every dog, as Walter says. Every one is different.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well I feel like I have a pretty good set up for the pups. My yard is fenced in with 2" slats so no one can get out. The entire yard is decking and there's a lagoon in my back yard so no one can come that way unless you come by boat. There are really no trees or wild life in this area. 

So, I've always had doggie doors and the pups come and go as they please, but not right now as I took the doggie door out with this freezing weather. They rarely go out to hang out...they go do their business and come back in unless there's a next door neighbor that needs to be yelled at :blush::innocent:

When Archie was a baby I was afraid of seagulls, but not any more. I wish the kids would hang outside and run around...but they're couch potatoes...

Once I took them to an off-leash dog park, and they stayed right by my feet, LOL...dummies....:w00t:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Ours go outside to potty but we watch just in case. Other animals or people could take them. They are both about 9 lbs so not as small as some on here. Petey loves to wander back to the pine tree at the end of our yard (fenced) but we still watch.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

When Violet and Laurel were 1 , we had a new fence put in. We had the contractors put the fencing no more than 2 in.apart. We also had them attach a wire mesh to the bottom of the fence, and bury it 6 inches . We put the same mesh at the bottom of the gates to be flush with the ground. We have a large yard and plenty of space to run. They also can see the neighbors, and visit with the dogs next door. 
I'm always out with them. We do have hawks. 

I never allow them off leash other than the back yard. 
I worry about other dogs getting them. 

I too believe that they need fresh air and exercise just like we do.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I think this is a very extremist view. Yes, car accidents happen. But that doesn't mean that you always stay indoors. It means you drive responsibly and wear a seatbelt.

That said, everyone has different levels of how much risk they are willing to take and that's fine, it's their risk to take. What I can't personally deal with is when people take risks at the cost of my and my dogs' safety. I have seen people walk their dogs offleash in not so remote areas. And I don't care how well trained or friendly their dog is, it is simply bad manners to let your dog walk up to me and be all in my face without them asking for my permission first. You wouldn't invade someone's personal space yourself, why let your dog do it.

We don't have a backyard, my dogs don't get to run offleash when they go the park (out of respect for other people). They do get walked daily and that's all the outdoor activity they get on a daily basis. I know they will be much happier running around on grass like crazies, but I am also a lot happier driving at 130mph without a care in the world. At some point, it's just not worth it.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm one of those mommy's who stress having Matilda in the back yard. Lucky for me she doesn't like the back yard, she will run, find a place to do her business and then back in she comes. If I had my way my girls would go only on pads, and would only be allowed to be on a leash. Matilda does get walked but there we go again she doesn't enjoy walks, she will go maybe a block, always on the sidewalk. Perfect for me. Lorin on the other hand never thinks about the what if's, if Matilda was the kind of fluff who enjoyed the outdoors he wouldn't think twice of taking her off her leash. I hate going to our son's he lives in the country and Lorin actually forces Matilda to go outside, I stress every moment we are there. I honestly believe Maltese are a small breed, they don't need to be outside a lot. I can understand a backyard for those fluffs who love being out doors on their own yard, where they can play and explore, I'm just so thankful I don't have one of those babies, it would be to stressful for me.but never unleashed to run free:w00t: just my view:innocent:
We have had way to many arguments about this. Years ago I listened to him and left my Annie outside alone, she weighed 20lbs, when I got home I found her dead, she was ran over in the drive way. It only takes a moment and you can never change what happened. I have so much regret, it's just not worth my stressing. God gave me the perfect fluff, Matilda was made for me:wub:

I took Maddie outside in the backyard a few days ago, she HATES the grass:chili: I'm thrilled, she stayed on the cement patio, again perfect for me.
I'm sure Lorin and I will have some heated arguments about Maddie, but I will not give in, if he wants to take Maddie on a walk, I will be there. I suppose if Maddie adjusts to the grass I would let her in the backyard but only supervised. Secretly I hope she continue's to not like it:innocent:

when we are in Yuma we use the stroller, Matilda will walk to do her business then wants back in the stroller.

Just a add on for you who let your fluffs run free or outside to explore, well good for you, I'm glad you can do that for them, so please don't judge me because I will only walk my girls on leashes on sidewalks.


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

I now realized that I probably worded my opinion wrong way originally. I think that walking, even on leash, is what's the most important, and just giving dog contact with outside world, not necessary letting dog off leash. As I said, I do play fetch with Cashmere outside or let her run with other dogs without leash, but responsibly. I agree strongly with Aastha that dogs running free without owners control are the worst, and their owners are selfish. So off leash, yes, but always responsibly. I honestly want to kick the owner every time some dog run towards Cashmere without control.

My girl is left alone for hours every day, if I didn't give her enough exercise outside, she'd be not only utterly miserable, but also unbearable to live with. I strongly believe that many behavioral problems of dogs have source in not enough exercise, both mental and physical.

While I can empathize with people who are more cautious because of their past negative experience, and I wouldn't try to force you to change your mind, I'm still strong believer in importance of outside exercise, be it walking on leash, playing fetch or tug off leash, taking dog to different places, running with dog, training obedience in different enviroments, etc - and in perfect situation, a bit of all of it.

(also realized cultural differences because I don't have to worry about wild animals snatching my baby - I've heard stories about seagulls catching small dogs, but I think its more urban legend than truth.)


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Julia, I can see how Cashmere would be one who needs more exercise, I love your siggy:wub: she always brings a smile to my face, I love your girl :wub: she reminds me of the energizer bunny:wub: lol


----------



## Gabbysmom (Dec 13, 2010)

Maybe it's because I grew up with bichons who were definitely too big to be grabbed by a bird of prey, but I don't worry all that much about Gabby being in the (fenced) yard, even alone - though I'm always home, usually in the kitchen if not out with her, and the door to the sun room is always open for her to come inside if she wants. I've seen a hawk in the area maybe once in the last 5 years, we don't have coyotes, and she's never been interested in finding a way through the fence. She just loves being out there and when she gets it in her head that she wants to go outside, it's really tough to distract her.

The worst thing that's happened is that she ate all the strawberries off my plant. Cheeky brat. 

(I understand and completely respect all the differing opinions represented on the thread. This is just what works for us.)


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

I live where Bald Eagles migrate in huge numbers in the winter. They have flown over my neighborhood but never have perched near by. Even so I will never leave a toy dog outside unattended and most likely leashed in Bald eagle season. At night the ***** are out we will either be on a leash or in the house. I plant to pad train and take her out side in nice weather as well, but always leave the pad down in a known place for her.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Roo loves to go out. He is immune compromised. He has caught something from the outdoors because of this. It may kill him. I wouldn't change one minute of letting him enjoy his life!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

_I do believe that some kind of exercise outside is healthy and important for our little fluffs ... and, especially if they love it. Snowball LOVES his walks. 

However ... we try and keep him off the grass in most locations in our area. We live in a beautiful part of the country ... but, unfortunately, it is tick infested. So, Snowball has his walks mainly on the sidewalks. And, even with that, we still found a big tick on him a few months ago. 

Snowball does have a very favorite place where he loves to walk. And, spoiled Maltese that he is ... we make the ten minute drive by car so that he can enjoy his favorite spot. He still gets to smell the grass and flowers, etc., during his walk. 

Snowball, like Walter's Lucky, has been immune compromised. And, he has mitral valve disease ... which we are doing our best to, hopefully, keep from becoming more serious. So, with that ... we are kind of on guard to prevent him as much as possible from contacting anything else ... I am thinking especially tick borne diseases. 

Unfortunately, he can't go outside for walks in the snow and freezing weather. I know, some dogs do ... but, our vets have advised against it. And, Snowball does not like the snow. 

I understand that we want our fluffs to live as happy a life as possible ... but, I also would feel bad if he became sick with something that I felt could probably have been prevented, like exposing Snowball to more risky areas for outside activities. I think he really enjoys his life ... but, I know he would be miserable and feeling uncomfortable if he was constantly not feeling well. And, that would make me feel bad. 

I have often said that if I ever won the big lottery I would buy a house with a big lawn that was tick and pesticide free! I know ... probably not realistic. 

Snowball loves to play inside running back and forth and doing zoomies, too ... so, I think he gets plenty of exercise. 

I think all of us here are doing what we think is best for our dogs ... and, what helps make our fluffs happy and healthy. 

_


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I probably am the most over protective dog owner in this forum and I am not ashamed to say so!! We don't go on our grass in our yard from July-Early Nov. Ticks and flea reasons that we do not do meds for ever. We don't have sidewalks in our neighborhood and we have dogs roaming that the city ignores to control. We do have play dates though and my dogs are very well socialized- And get a ton of exercise from chasing each other. 

We do have a nice big deck where my two run around on and it does have a nice overhead awning that would make it very hard for any hawk to land on! Nevertheless, they are never out there without me. And in the summer they end up wanting back in after an hour out anyway. 

We go for walks... mostly in the carriage . Where they bark and talk to every person and dog that walks by. And when they are on leash they can walk faster than I can keep up with, no pulling, perfect little debutantes. 

We are who we are ... and I am what I am.. and for all the reasons we believe in... There is no right or wrong-- The only way my two would run away from me is to chase after me.. They will always be in my arms, in a carriage, in a sling over my shoulder, or a bag, and on a leash.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

We have a 6 foot wooden privacy fence, so coyotes can't see into our yard. This makes me feel better about having Ozzie in the backyard off-leash -- though we are always out there with him. We also have motion sensor lights and we make sure to go outside ahead of him just in case there is something out there at night that we can't see. 

Though I am nervous about my parents' new house, they have a wrought iron fence and live very close to dense forest preserves and have many coyotes nearby. They always watch Ozzie when we go on vacation and were hoping to let him off leash in there to potty; but I am very wary of him getting through (hello -- Lisa) and of a coyote jumping in. Though they would never let him out by himself. Just makes me nervous... I will probably ask them to leash him every time for my own peace of mind.

We do have hawks though, which makes me nervous even though Ozzie is 8lbs. We try to stay by him but he likes to explore, so sometimes he is goes from one end of the yard to the other, which makes me nervous so we try to stay by him. 

He *really* loves being outside, I think he would stay out there for hours if he could, at least when it's nice out. He likes to go and mark his territory all of the plants along the inside of the fence LOL. Lisa would find a nice sunny spot in the grass or mulch (so weird!) and curl up and take a nap. 

I agree that he is a dog and I wouldn't deprive him of being one and enjoying our backyard just because something bad *could* happen to him. Plus he did not take to the potty pads -- we tried when we lived in the condo. I have learned it doesn't matter how careful you try to be -- bad things can and do happen, unfortunately. However, I think letting your small dog outside ALONE and unsupervised is just foolish. Way too many bad things can happen to a small dog if you're in the house and not watching them. But that is just my opinion.


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Julia, I can see how Cashmere would be one who needs more exercise, I love your siggy:wub: she always brings a smile to my face, I love your girl :wub: she reminds me of the energizer bunny:wub: lol


She really does.  And thank you so much, Paula, I love your girls too, I'm glad that Maddie has the right temperament for your family and life style. :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I can see if a fluff has a compromised immune system,I wouldn't take the chance either.. I've been lucky mine are fine in that area, but last year, the flea situation was so bad,they didn't get as much outside playtime because they kept getting fleas and we didn't want to keep putting flea preventative on them since it's toxic.. We even sprayed fleas in the yard and in the house and still had a terrible time with fleas..


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

We have some pretty set rules for our dogs. They are not allowed out back unless I put up x-pens to keep them from getting through the rod iron fencing. We also have to open up our umbrellas to keep the birds from seeing the little white fluffs running around the yard. Last ~~ we have to have 2 people out back with them to play with them and watch them. We have tons of predators where we live and recently had 4 coyotes standing at our back fence when I was not home. The coyotes come back regularly as do the big bird predators and it is not a risk that we are going to take. Our family loves living outdoors with our BBQ and pool ~~ so our babies are out with us a lot.

On walks, I sadly have to avoid flea season and we don't let them on what we call 'DIRTY grass'. We try and take them to 'CLEAN grass' areas like some 'non dog frequented parks'. Call us over protective, but we gotta do what we gotta do.

We also love to walk our dogs with our entire family present as each member of my family is trained to pick up the dogs to cross the black asphalt streets so that I don't have to clean off BLACK legs === though my kids and hubby are super naughty and won't abide by this rule when I am not with them === argh...

I have to say that my tiny Dolce really hates going on walks and acts like she hates her paws getting dirty. She will crawl up our legs and ask to be carried so that she can concentrate on the view ^_^ ....thus she stays in the stroller where she seems content ^_^

...oh and my neighbors think I'm crazy as they all think my dogs have no ears === I undo the ears of all my dogs so they don't get so dirty... gotta do what I gotta do...


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

MalteseObsessed said:


> We have some pretty set rules for our dogs. They are not allowed out back unless I put up x-pens to keep them from getting through the rod iron fencing. We also have to open up our umbrellas to keep the birds from seeing the little white fluffs running around the yard. Last ~~ we have to have 2 people out back with them to play with them and watch them. We have tons of predators where we live and recently had 4 coyotes standing at our back fence when I was not home. The coyotes come back regularly as do the big bird predators and it is not a risk that we are going to take. Our family loves living outdoors with our BBQ and pool ~~ so our babies are out with us a lot.
> 
> On walks, I sadly have to avoid flea season and we don't let them on what we call 'DIRTY grass'. We try and take them to 'CLEAN grass' areas like some 'non dog frequented parks'. Call us over protective, but we gotta do what we gotta do.
> 
> ...


I LOVE this Hedy! I love the extra precautions that you take and yet your babies still get to enjoy the outside  I totally know what you mean about the black feets after walking on asphault. In our current living situation we have no side walks so if I take Tucker for a walk around home-we have to have a foot bath when we get in the door. It can be so discouraging. 

His ears are getting longer, I may have to consider tying them back too


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

I guess I'm the worst offender when it comes to keeping my babies inside. I know that, in reality, they are "dogs" --shhh--don't tell them that--they don't know. But we don't have fences--we have woods on 3 sides of us. Not an ideal situation for someone with little dogs. I have seen coyotes and a we have a wolf, the foxes and the turkey vultures all in my yard. I cannot bring myself to let my babies outside even on a leash because of what could happen. A friend of mine had 2 malts. She was outside with them both on her property and a pitbull came flying over the little bank from her neighbors house and grabbed one of her precious babies before she could even react. The pitbull grabbed Princess by the neck and shook her till she was dead. My friend tried and tried to beat the pitbull off her, but he just held on that much harder. By the time she got her baby back, the pitbull had torn her apart. I still have nightmares about it and she just told me about it. I can't even begin to imagine what she sees in her dreams about Princess. That was 3 years ago. Back in November, the family was all outside with the other malt, Fancy. One of their son's friends pulled in the driveway and Fancy ran to meet him. Before she or anyone could react, the car ran over her. Of course the boy driving the car was absolutely hysterical, my friend passed out and her husband had to bury his little best friend. 
I know in my heart that I won't have my furbabies long enough, but I can't even begin to think of how I would get through losing one like my friend has lost both of hers. I guess you can call me selfish or heartless or anything else that comes to mind, but I would put them in a bubble if it meant protecting them and keeping them safe for as long as God sees fit for me to have them. They are my heart and I can't see it any other way.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Daisy's Mommie said:


> I guess I'm the worst offender when it comes to keeping my babies inside. I know that, in reality, they are "dogs" --shhh--don't tell them that--they don't know. But we don't have fences--we have woods on 3 sides of us. Not an ideal situation for someone with little dogs. I have seen coyotes and a we have a wolf, the foxes and the turkey vultures all in my yard. I cannot bring myself to let my babies outside even on a leash because of what could happen. A friend of mine had 2 malts. She was outside with them both on her property and a pitbull came flying over the little bank from her neighbors house and grabbed one of her precious babies before she could even react. The pitbull grabbed Princess by the neck and shook her till she was dead. My friend tried and tried to beat the pitbull off her, but he just held on that much harder. By the time she got her baby back, the pitbull had torn her apart. I still have nightmares about it and she just told me about it. I can't even begin to imagine what she sees in her dreams about Princess. That was 3 years ago. Back in November, the family was all outside with the other malt, Fancy. One of their son's friends pulled in the driveway and Fancy ran to meet him. Before she or anyone could react, the car ran over her. Of course the boy driving the car was absolutely hysterical, my friend passed out and her husband had to bury his little best friend.
> I know in my heart that I won't have my furbabies long enough, but I can't even begin to think of how I would get through losing one like my friend has lost both of hers. I guess you can call me selfish or heartless or anything else that comes to mind, but I would put them in a bubble if it meant protecting them and keeping them safe for as long as God sees fit for me to have them. They are my heart and I can't see it any other way.



:thumbsup: . I know why I'm so over protective, when my precious Annie was ran over in the driveway it changed me. I have a fear now, I actually have to pray daily asking the Lord to calm my spirit when we travel. I'm just so thankful Matilda doesn't enjoy being outdoors.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Lou would be an outside dog if I let him, we have a 1/3 of an acre with a 6-8 ft fence all around. The coyotes can't get in but the birds and Bobcats can so they are never out without me. I do let them run around and he will mark any and everything that sticks up out of the ground - I swear he's part camel! Princess Nola does her pottying and heads back to the house. Dallas seems to be in amazement every time she is out there, exploring like she's seeing things for the first time. We go for a long walk around the neighborhood everyday as long as it's above 50 degrees and they absolutely love it - I'm a wimp when it's any colder. I do have potty pads that they are trained to use if the weather is bad. 

My previous dogs loved to be outside and go for walks but it was a challenge for me because together they outweighed me by 50 lbs! I never worried about them outside and as they got older and had more trouble walking, the walks got shorter and shorter, I felt bad about it but there was no way I could carry a 125 lb lab back! 
I don't judge anyone as every situation is different - if I had a dog that was health compromised or if we lived in an apartment I would have second thoughts about the dangers outside. I don't think there is a right or wrong answer, these babies are very adaptable and will conform to our lifestyle better than we do to theirs.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I think dogs live in the moment---they don't lament for more than a second or two. We seem to attribute feelings to them that reflect who we are & what we value. I think mostly they are happy being w/us and enjoying our attention, playing w/other dogs and eating!
I had a cousin in Chgo. who lived in a high rise & her dog lived there & was pad trained. I don't think she ever spent any time outside but she was well adjusted---although I would not want to do that it did work for her. One has to work more in the area of stimulation but it can be done & with success. 
Lisi & Kitzi enjoy a good walk but they are very comfy inside as well. It is sort of like "do I like apples or oranges?"


----------

